# Question for all the 3D shooters using x-cutters and 22's



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want arrows the diameter of the x-cutters, why not look at the Victory X-Ringer 350s? They are a good accurate arrow (avoid the HVs if you want durability, get the HVs if you want speed and diameter over durability). The 350 will probably spine out pretty nice for your setups (especially if you're running closer to 70 than 60).


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

poco bueno said:


> Im looking at giving these arrows a try for ASA 3D hunter division. Woundering how they fly since there both stiffer than my standard 400 spine. Please state what set up your shooting yours from and arrow setup also. Here are my specs....
> 
> Monster 6.5 at 28" 60-70lb
> 
> ...


Currently
28.5 draw 60lbs and shoot 22's with 90 grns in front. Low profile vanes due to shoot through cables.

Shot xcutters for years at 65 to 70 pounds 90 grns in front with 2.0 HP vanes.

Highly recommend a little more weight in front up to 120 grns with your fast bows and higher pounds. Blazer type vanes work great.
DB


----------



## poco bueno (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Thats the kind of info im looking for.

Ive had good luck with GT brand so I rather stay with them. I will look into Victory though.

Keep them coming...

Ray


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

poco bueno said:


> Thanks guys. Thats the kind of info im looking for.
> 
> Ive had good luck with GT brand so I rather stay with them. I will look into Victory though.
> 
> ...


Just talked with Jame Jamison

He going back to 22's after Florida. Said he got to many glance outs with large shafts in florida. Smaller 12 rings now days this makes perfect sense.
DB


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am shooting the Gt 22s and loving them my specs are:

Bowtech specialist 28" draw at 57lbs, with 28" inch arrows and 100 grain tips with X2 vanes, total arrow weight of 335 grains.


----------



## poco bueno (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!! Thats good info there Boone man. What kind of points do most people shoot with them? Thinking about putting some regular 
3D Nock Busters on them. Not the pin ones. Waht do yall think?

Archerymedic, thats about were I need to be. Thanks!!

Ray


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm shooting the GT Pro22's with 125 grain GT points in the front putting them at 13% FOC. I shot the 120 grain Nock Busters on Fatboys last year and had some kickouts. My thought are that the Nock Busters are about twice as long as the regular GT points which also puts them farther from the target if it is a glancing blow off a pin bushing which should mean more glance off than the shorter GT point. But, they are sharper and could robin hood too. Just my perception and not concrete or words to live by.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Alpha Elite 26.5" draw 55 lbs. GT Pro 22's 311gn total weight. 100gn tip. fly like a dream. 283fps


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

'12 Hoyt Alpha Elite
29.5" and 63#

GT22s-IBO set up
28" carbon, 80 grain tip, 4" wrap, full size Blazers, GT pin bushing, and Bohning pin nock-334 grains and 310 fps.

X-Cutters-ASA set up
28 5/8" carbon, 90 grain tip w/50 addt'l grains of tip weight, 4" wrap, full size Blazers, GT pin bushing, and Bohning pin nock-414 grains and 280 fps.

Both fly and group well out to 60 yds...haven't shot much past that yet...


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

shoot them at 29 dl. 64# 325gr. 28" with 75gr, screw in, fly great even with little point weight. fletched with x2 blazers


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

cut both arrows to 28" shoot 100grs in the xcutters and 80grs in 22s with low profile vanes


----------



## Juicebox83 (Jan 30, 2012)

super* said:


> cut both arrows to 28" shoot 100grs in the xcutters and 80grs in 22s with low profile vanes


I am shooting a conquest 3 at 60 pds and shooting about 270 fps and using x-cutters with four in. Feathers and they are about 380 weight total is that a good setup or should I change some things


----------



## poco bueno (Jan 21, 2010)

Lots of good info here...Thanks

Im really leaning towards the 22's now.

Ray


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Shooting the GT ultralight 22's very impressed with them so far. I'm at 29" about 63#'s right now. I'll be back upto 66#'s soon here been shooting a ton and my shoulder can't take the 66#'s. 28.5" arrow out of a Bear anarchy using screw in 75gr bullet tips. And easton G nocks with blazer vanes. Total arrow weight is at 338gr So far they have been working great for me. I won't be switching to another arrow anytime soon and plan on Deer hunting with them as well with an 85gr broadhead haven't messed with broadhead flight yet but i don't think it will be far off.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohh and my friend was shooting the Ultralight 22's out of his monster at 66#'s with a 342gr arrow getting 332FPS so you will probably want to stay away from the ultralights for asa


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I shoot ultralite pros at 330gr,28 inch draw pulling 60lbs. also shoot x-cutters 28inches long with 100 gr pro points in all my arrows,it seems to be a deadly combo for me.(xcutters weighed 355grs)


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I shoot the 22s with my Bowtech Specialist set at 69# 29" draw, the 22s are 28 1/2" long with blazers and GT pin nocks and 100 grain tip shooting around 313 fps


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

Im shooting a 2012 Pse Supra Me 28 1/2 draw 61 lbs shooting the ultralights 22s not the pro 22s there a waste of money unless your shaft is over 28.5 inches long. my shaft is 312 gr shooting 90 gr pts and shaft is just over 27' inches and im getting 326 fps. I talked to Tim Gilingham about setting up my 3-d arrow and he told me to save my money if my arrow is under 28.5 in length. just buy the reg ultralights for $69 and cut both ends of the shaft and just us the center of shaft. I have shot the goldtip pro's for the last 2 yrs and now im saving $50 and im shooting the reg ultralights. They shoot every bit as good i can see no diff.. just call Tim at goldtip and he can explain it further for u..


----------



## poco bueno (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow...Thats good to know ithoyts!! Thanks for the heads up.

Ray


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

The victory x cutters are a lot like the gt 30x and I get a 1" group out of the 30x at 26.5 inch draw in monster 7 at 50 yards feat arrows and tuff as steal


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

emtp275 said:


> The victory x cutters are a lot like the gt 30x and I get a 1" group out of the 30x at 26.5 inch draw in monster 7 at 50 yards feat arrows and tuff as steal


That's the post of the thread! Those group's rival's the best archers in the world. You sir are in the wrong profession! The Victory X-Ringer is a 25/64 dia shaft and the GT 30X is 26/64 and nearly 2 grains per inch heavier. Nice groups though!!! ;-)


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

emtp275 said:


> The victory x cutters are a lot like the gt 30x and I get a 1" group out of the 30x at 26.5 inch draw in monster 7 at 50 yards feat arrows and tuff as steal


1" groups at 50yrds "REALLY"

DB


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

emtp275 said:


> The victory x cutters are a lot like the gt 30x and I get a 1" group out of the 30x at 26.5 inch draw in monster 7 at 50 yards feat arrows and tuff as steal


First thing, unless they are new for 2012, Victory sells X-ringers or X-killers. And 1" groups at 50 yards is some serious shooting..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hrtlnd164 said:


> First thing, unless they are new for 2012, Victory sells X-ringers or X-killers. And 1" groups at 50 yards is some serious shooting..


Watched many a pro field shooter shoot on 50yrd targets and never saw 1" groups. He really needs to hit the pro circuit.
DB


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you shooting 400 spine out of your 70lb monster???


----------



## poco bueno (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes sir jmann28. But its set around 65# most of the time. All the 400 spine arrows I have shot through it have flown really well. Im just looking for a little more line cutting diameter..Thanks

Ray


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok let me fix my typo for some it was x-ringer that i had shot and they were comparable to 30x the new HV's are too light and thus the reason for going away from the arrow that and the spine is not what it was two years ago. I shoot every day I work EMS and that allows me to walk out back and shoot when Im not on a call so yes I have a fairly good 50yard group I was doing nothing more than expressing my content with a arrow to share an opinion with some one so the ones in the peanut gallery that cant breath slow the pin and let the release send an arrow to it's intended POI go out and shoot day after day to see that it can be done or other wise stay in your computer chair and comment on the things you see to be impossible because you lack talent will and motivation


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

3 arrows shot from 50 yards prior to moving my center shot into the riser to center the POI at that yardage


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

emtp275 said:


> Ok let me fix my typo for some it was x-ringer that i had shot and they were comparable to 30x the new HV's are too light and thus the reason for going away from the arrow that and the spine is not what it was two years ago. I shoot every day I work EMS and that allows me to walk out back and shoot when Im not on a call so yes I have a fairly good 50yard group I was doing nothing more than expressing my content with a arrow to share an opinion with some one so the ones in the peanut gallery that cant breath slow the pin and let the release send an arrow to it's intended POI go out and shoot day after day to see that it can be done or other wise stay in your computer chair and comment on the things you see to be impossible because you lack talent will and motivation


 Any peanut gallery can post on a internet. Go shoot a pro event in any venue and then come explain those groups. Talkers and doers, most do there shooting in a tournament. If you consistantly that good pros dont stand a chance. By the way in a tournament you would lose. Your not in the circle. Many of us here shoot everday but we dont shoot consistant groups at 1" at 50yrds. 
DB


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im lucky to get a 1 foot group at 40!! lol


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I didnt see where he said he shoots 1 inch groups everytime. He posted pics of nice groups I'd cut him some slack. Most of us can shoot some groups like that at 50 on good days but some of us dont have alot of those good days...lol...I say good shootin!!!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

You need to go and shoot the ASA, Known 50 would be a good class, all you have to do is shoot 12's and make some money.


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't even group


Transmitted somehow via iPhone 4.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

The x cutters are amazing and you won't had any problems with the stiff spine if you are in tune. I shoot a Strother Moxie at 62lbs 29" draw and my x cuts straight up fly tue and cut lines!!! You will love em!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I shoot victory x ringer hv's with 150 up front and they fly awesome! Last year i had no durability with them. This year i didnt wreck one until august. Then i wrecked 4 in two weeks. Hell i even put one in a tree in metropolis and everyone including myself was suprised when i pulled it out and shlt the rest of the weekend with it.

With that said.....im going with 22s or black eagles new 23s for next year.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> I shoot victory x ringer hv's with 150 up front and they fly awesome! Last year i had no durability with them. This year i didnt wreck one until august. Then i wrecked 4 in two weeks. Hell i even put one in a tree in metropolis and everyone including myself was suprised when i pulled it out and shlt the rest of the weekend with it.
> 
> With that said.....im going with 22s or black eagles new 23s for next year.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Garceau jogged memory. I seen ALOT of the black eagles this year and everybody shootin them loved them. But you can't beat the tried and true GT 22! 

Sent from my DROID3


----------

